# 26in speck



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

this was the highlight of turning 50 a few weeks ago.turned out to be a beautiful day ,sunny and clear and tide coming in.i got an early start and caught numerous fish by noon when this girl decided to make my day even better.sight casted in about a foot of water and actually thought i was casting a decent red .she ignored the first cast but engulfed my fly when i put it right back still thinking i had a red until she bust out tail walking.then panic set in but i was lucky enough to get her in. here is a few shots i got before releasing her.caught her on a orange and gold gotcha.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*trout*

sweet! congrats, shes a beauty & happy b-lated birthday.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on the fish and happy 50th birthday. That's a solid specimen right there. I've never been able to get trout of that caliber to eat, they always seem lock jawed.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice fish Joe. Congrats and Happy belated B-Day!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Nice trout*

Hey joe ,
way to go !

Skiffstiff


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice fish bud!

Still looking for a big trout on the flyâ€¦you have given me hope!


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,nice trout!!!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!:cheers:


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. I love it when trout have that purple streak along their back.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful fish, congrats. Looks like the water has cleared up a little.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Trout, congrats!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Nice. I love it when trout have that purple streak along their back.


same here,notice no big hand print on here back also.i hate seeing released fish with that spot on there back where someone has grab them.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201108210665719&set=vb.1782595958&type=2&theater

heres the release.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm guess'n she ate just so she could get a better look at your fishing shorts!
Haven't seen those since '74 and the MADRAS Generation. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

you dont like my howler shorts? i guess you might be talking about my shirt. 
MADRAS Generation ,**** i had to look that up lol.


----------

